# Mma gloves



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

For anyone that trains mma, looking for advice on buying a half decent set of gloves for sparring. Gonna be sparring twice a week. Just clueless with what to buy


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I own a pair of these

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/250992840223?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla

Sexual, and well made, all the other pais ive had fall apart to easy


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-RDX-Grappling-Gloves-MMA-UFC-Boxing-Cage-NHB-BJJ-/380170867898?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item5883f314ba

I have a pair of these, I use for bag work cardio.


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Couple of Guys at the training have RDX gloves,going to get some for myself as they look good quality plus look smart


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Tempted to go with the rdx if they r decent. Don't wanna splash out big money just yet on dearer ones just for sparring. As I've only done mma since january


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> I own a pair of these
> 
> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/250992840223?var=lv<yp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla
> 
> Sexual, and well made, all the other pais ive had fall apart to easy


wow, they are sexual !


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> wow, they are sexual !


I'll second that. The brazil ones r amazing looking too. Thinking of maybe the ice White version @ 30 quid. Between them and rdx @ 22. R they worth the difference


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

You wanna get some mma sparring gloves where your fingers pop out so you can grapple and roll in them


----------

